

Tips to display syntax highlighted code in presentations - dabit
http://david.padilla.cc/posts/10-tips-to-display-syntax-highlighted-code-in-your-presentations

======
FusionGaming
If you don't have those tools available, I usually use a graphical text editor
and take a screenshot or print to a pdf file.

------
reitanqild
... if you use Mac.

(article seems reasonable, my comment is on writing like the audience all use
macs.)

~~~
dabit
Correct, my bad. I updated it with a couple of tips for non-Mac users.

